# Reliable electrician Peyia - Paphos area



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,

Can you recommend a reliable electrician in the Paphos area, we live in Peyia?

Thanks!


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Tanager said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you recommend a reliable electrician in the Paphos area, we live in Peyia?
> 
> Thanks!


hi there, are you still looking for an electrician?

i can maybe pass you over an number?? let me know.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

ekflyer said:


> hi there, are you still looking for an electrician?
> 
> i can maybe pass you over an number?? let me know.


Hi,
The problem is solved but you never know when you need one.
Can you pls pm me the number? Thanks!


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

at the risk of looking really stupid, i cant seem to find the private message option... 

is it just me?:ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ekflyer said:


> at the risk of looking really stupid, i cant seem to find the private message option...
> 
> is it just me?:ranger:


You need another post or two to become an active member. Then the private message facility will be available to you.


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Veronica said:


> You need another post or two to become an active member. Then the private message facility will be available to you.



ahhh ok then, thanks


----------

